# How much cash can you take on a plane



## NewEdition (22 Feb 2014)

You hear stories of people being "caught" by customs with large quantities of cash on them.
What is a legal or permittable amount to carry?

If it belongs to you and you can prove it, is there a problem?

Personal safety/security issues aside, I am interested to know the acceptable figure.


----------



## helllohello (22 Feb 2014)

http://www.revenue.ie/en/customs/leaflets/customs-excise-cash-controls.html


----------



## NewEdition (22 Feb 2014)

Hello hellohello!
Thanks for that.
I intend on taking quite a bit more than 10k for the purchase of a vehicle within the EU.

So if I declare it, will I be charged a fee or something, or it it just for their records etc?


----------



## helllohello (22 Feb 2014)

It would be best to ring and check before you travel,  or take someone with you.


----------



## MrEarl (23 Feb 2014)

Hi,

Why not travel with someone and then the limit would be double if they took half the cash ?

I'd put a quick call in before I traveled, odds are they get these calls quite regularly with people considering buying a car in the UK etc. 

My guess would be that if they do want anything more than a form completed, they only want evidence of your source of funds and also perhaps a copy of your ID.


----------



## Crugers (23 Feb 2014)

NewEdition said:


> ...for the purchase of a vehicle *within the EU*. So if I declare it...


That piece above refers to "individuals entering or leaving the European Union"


----------



## dam099 (23 Feb 2014)

MrEarl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Why not travel with someone and then the limit would be double if they took half the cash ?




Don't do that, this might actually raise a suspicion you are trying to hide money laundering. If the transaction needs to be reported and the funds are from a legitimate source and for a legitimate purpose then there would be no issue with just making the necessary report.


----------



## MrEarl (23 Feb 2014)

dam099 said:


> Don't do that, this might actually raise a suspicion you are trying to hide money laundering. If the transaction needs to be reported and the funds are from a legitimate source and for a legitimate purpose then there would be no issue with just making the necessary report.



I disagree.

One could easily explain it was a security precaution that they were carrying the money between two people.

Anyway, the rules state someone can carry up to €10k per person as I understand it.


----------



## mandelbrot (23 Feb 2014)

MrEarl said:


> I disagree.
> 
> One could easily explain it was a security precaution that they were carrying the money between two people.
> 
> Anyway, the rules state someone can carry up to €10k per person as I understand it.



And while they're busy explaining, the money is potentially seized, causing an awful lot of unnecessary hardship and delay...


----------



## MrEarl (24 Feb 2014)

mandelbrot said:


> And while they're busy explaining, the money is potentially seized, causing an awful lot of unnecessary hardship and delay...



I'd say there's about as much chance as there would be of the plane or boat being hijacked  ... lets just agree to differ on this one


----------



## mandelbrot (24 Feb 2014)

MrEarl said:


> I'd say there's about as much chance as there would be of the plane or boat being hijacked  ... lets just agree to differ on this one



Might not happen but it's a risk and an entirely unnecessary one.

Do you drive to the shop without your seatbelt on because you're unlikely to crash/be spotted by a Garda..?


----------

